# Purity source labs get 2 thumbs up....



## Teded408 (Jan 28, 2019)

I bought Viagra from these guys. Delivery time and all was great Quality product .. I do get a little confused as of what to do after sending my order threw. I dont get payment instructions until i get an Email Later the next day..


----------

